#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Bandscheibvorfall MRT Befund bitte Übersetzung >

## Yildirim

Ergebnis     . Lumbosakraler Übergangswirbel mit Assimilationsgelenk rechts. . Kleiner rechts mediolateraler Prolaps  Th 12/11 mit Pelottierung des Duralsack ohne sichere Wurzelkompression bei Osteochondrose und Retrospondylose. . Osteochondrose LWK 5/SWK 1 mit flachem rechts lateralem intraforaminalem Prolaps  mit Tangierung der L5 Wurzel. . Leichte Spondylarthrosen Lumbosakral.   LG Yildirim

----------

